# Recommended Detailers in Norfolk



## rs4john

Hi all, got a new G30 540i M Sport xdrive coming in March bluestone paint. I am living in Norfolk and need a very good detailer to Gtech the car, any ideas?. thanks


----------



## dchapman88

Detail your eye candy out bury st Edmunds way have very good reviews! 

I also believe that HD details in Norwich are meant to be too quality. 

Not sure they are Gtech certified but know they are certified in application of ceramic coatings, just cant remember what brands off the top of my head!


----------

